# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Tata na porodu - vaše iskustvo?

## mayda

Drage mame i/ili tate (vas nekoliko koji niste na moru  8),

evo bliži nam se dan D, ulazimo u 9. mjesec T. Čudno, ali brzo je prošlo to vrijeme i, iako smo na to (pre)duuugoo čekali, čini nam se da nismo spremni, a pitanja se samo množe. Na tečaj nismo mogli jer sam na strogom mirovanju posljednja 2 i pol mjeseca. Ja sam se u to vrijeme dobro informirala, naravno na ovom portalu i znam iz vaših priča što sve mogu očekivati na porodu. Osim što želim roditi zdravu bebu, najveća želja mi je da uz mene bude MM i zato vas molim - možete li mu ukratko odgovoriti na slijedeća pitanja :

A što ću ja tamo raditi? kako ću ti pomoć? :?

----------


## mikka

u mom slucaju, da nije bilo md-a, ja ne bi ni znala sta se dogadalo. on mi je kasnije prepricao  :Grin:   (nije bio carski, nego indukcija, pa sam se zadnjih 6 sati gubila od siline bolova). sta je on radio? pokusavao me zabavljati ( :? ne znam koji mu je bio, ali to je njegov stil pa ajde), mocio mi je vrat, kosu i usta vodom, drzao me za ruku, bio je tamo, poznat, drag, pa mi je bilo lakse. mislim da bi poludila da sam morala biti sama tamo. uzas. i kasnije, dok su me sivali, se nesto zasprehavao s doktorima pa mi je to bilo zanimljivo slusati. 
i da, da ne zaboravim: napravio je prvih par fotki naseg malog  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## srecica

Pricao mi je iako ne znam o cemu, vlazio mi usta, davao vode, disao sa mnom, masirao mi kriza u trudu, pridrzavao me dok sam hopsala na lopti, hrabrio me ... i na kraju je prvi vidio nasu princezu i prerezao pupcanu vrpcu ... kaze da mu je to sve skupa najjace emocionalno iskustvo koje je imao, rekao mi je i da se bojao sebe u toj situaciji ali da mu je sve to bilo nekako najprirodnija stvar na svijetu i da je sam sebe iznenadio ... eto   :Heart:

----------


## chris blue

Mene je moj dragi držao za ruku, pričao sa mnom, a kad sam se počela gubiti nastavio to isto... osjećala sam se voljenom i paženom zbog njega... i to sam i trebala.

----------


## spajalica

bio je uz mene i to mi je jako znacilo. kako ja bas i ne pitam puno, on je sve zivo pitao iz radoznalosti   :Rolling Eyes:  . a mislim da su i istrazivanja potvrsila da ukoliko je na porodu prisutna osoba u koju rodilja ima puno povjerenja (znaci nenuzno TM, vec bilo ko), da je porod manje traumatican i brzi.

----------


## mišica

-kad me tjeralo na povraćanje trčao je po sestru da mi da zdjelicu
-dodavao mi vode i brisao čelo
-podsjećao me da dišem
-hrabrio me i tješio
-mazao usne melemom
-urlao na dr da naprave nešto kad je zagustilo a nitko nije obraćao pažnju (iskreno, neznam kako bi završilo da nije bilo njega)
-u najvažnijem trenutku kad mi je u izgonu nestajalo snage bio mi je iza leđa i stavio mi ruku na rame (to mi je bio jedan od najupečatljivijih trenutaka u životu), a ja sam dobila nevjerojatnu snagu i prepplavio me osjećaj ljubavi i osjećaj da nisam sama i da je netko poznat tu
-fotkao prvi puta mališu
-prerezao vrpcu

Definitivno neka ide s tobom, ako radi ičega, a ono da bude tampon zona između tebe i osoblja. Još uvijek sam duboko uvjerena da on nije bio s nama u tom trenutku i urlao na sve da nebi prošlo dobro.
Napravili smo našeg sina u ljubavi, devet mjeseci ga željno očekivali i dozivali i na kraju ga zajedno i dočekali i zagrlili i izljubili. 
cmolj....cmolj....
Postati roditelj je najvažnija životna uloga, i mi smatramo da je jednako važno biti i mama i tata. -dobro, mama maaaaaaalo važnije.
Zajedno ga napravili, zajedno dočekali, zajedno ga podižemo, odgajamo i volimo.
Eto.
Odoh ljubit muža  :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Bio tamo cijelo vrijeme, milkio potiljak i leđa, tumačio što se zbiva (ne vidi pa ne kuži), rezao pupkovinu, uspavao malca. Super.

----------


## blis

- radio mi društvo i pričao sa mnom
- odgovarao na pitanja kada ja nisam mogla
- pratio me na WC
- dodavao mi stvari
- masirao
- štopao trudove
- slikao
- išao po primalju kada je krenuo izgon
- vraćao me u kolotečinu kada bi se izgubila s disanjem
- prenosio što se događa
i na kraju rasplakao kada nam se rodila kći.   :Heart:

----------


## renci

Bio je samnom na sva tri poroda. Zbog njega su porodi bili ljepši i lakši, a bez njega su mogli biti pakleni. Da se dogodi još koji i opet bi bio s nama!

----------


## antigona

sve su ti cure već rekle.
ma da te samo drži za ruku, znači nevjerojatno puno.

----------


## bimba iaia

Uza sve šta su već cure navele...
...dobro je da je tamo jer svi znamo kako radimo kad imamo publiku
(vjerujmi nitko te neće ni krivo pogledati),
a i za njega će to biti predivno neponovljivo iskustvo...
*Bit će mu žao* ako ne ide s tobom.
Moga su,na moju žalost,pustili kad sam ja već trudove odradila čisto sama,pa je vidio samo "finish",
ali i meni i njemu je drago šta je bio tamo kad mu se dijete rodilo.  :Heart:  
Sretno!

----------


## mayda

Hvala vam na odgovorima!
Meni će biti dovoljno to što znam da nisam sama i da će u trenutku kad to ja ne budem mogla, on reći što želim a što ne. 

Davore, hvala na muškom odgovoru - kratko i jasno! Šteta što nema više tata na ovom forumu, baš me zanima kako su oni doživjeli svoju ulogu na porodu.  
Javimo se za cca mjesec dana s našim iskustvom.   :Kiss:

----------


## veda

Imam pitanje, može li tata na porod ako nije bio na tečaju

----------


## mayda

u rijeci može.

----------


## Davor

Mene pustilo, a potom su postali striktni... ajd pogodi što sam im sve radio  :Razz:

----------


## mayda

nije valjda da su nakon iskustva s tobom postali striktni??  :?

----------


## Davor

8) 

Bez brige, samo koincidencija.

----------


## ninna

MM je bio sa mnom od početka.Sve su cure rekle koje su ti prednosti,da se ne ponavljam. MM me čak pokušavao nasmijati u onim najjačim trudovima izjavom:KAKO JE OVAJ STOLAC TVRD I NEUDOBAN...(okrugao stolac bez naslona) ,sve popraćeno nekakvim stenjanjem.Naravno,meni nije niš bilo smiješno.  :Grin:  
Kad se trebala roditi naša ribica,pomagao mi je u tiskanju,potom se primio fotića i sve uslikao tako da imam sliku svoje M. stare svega sekundu,dvije.
Kad joj je rezao p.vrpcu,zaplakao je.Nije se dao iz rađaonice ni kad su me trebali šivati,nego sam ga potjerala...
Odem i ja  ljubiti svog muža...

----------


## claudy

mm nije bio i jako mi je zao jer sam u radjaoni bila od jutra do veceri i tako cijeli dan prakticki sama sa zivcanim sestrama koje te bas ne sljive i doktor koji dođe svake  prijestupne  :Evil or Very Mad:  . zato on ce ti tamo biti moralna podrska i pravit ti drustvo i mat ceš se kome izjadat kad ti bude malo teže. tako cu ja ako budem opet rađala. a vjerujem da bu i njemu bilo super iskustvo jer tak neke se ne vidi svaki dan  :Laughing:

----------


## claudy

mm nije bio i jako mi je zao jer sam u radjaoni bila od jutra do veceri i tako cijeli dan prakticki sama sa zivcanim sestrama koje te bas ne sljive i doktor koji dođe svake  prijestupne  :Evil or Very Mad:  . zato on ce ti tamo biti moralna podrska i pravit ti drustvo i mat ceš se kome izjadat kad ti bude malo teže. tako cu ja ako budem opet rađala. a vjerujem da bu i njemu bilo super iskustvo jer tak neke se ne vidi svaki dan  :Laughing:

----------


## klamarica

Nakon dugog razgovora (koji je trajao danima...zbog raznih vanjskih utjecaja i strahova) MM je odlučio da ipak želi biti sa mnom...i nije požalio. Bio je uz mene, držao mi ruku kad su me jaki trudovi ulovili, brisao mi čelo, potajice otvarao prozor, jer nisam mogla disati u zagušljivoj sobi, vlažio mi usne, zivkao babice, prerezao pupčanu vrpcu, i uslikao našu malu mazu prvi, drugi, treći i četvrti put...  :Smile:  

A jutros smo ju gledali kako spava, i on je izjavio da kada bi imali još jedno dijete, opet bi htio biti uz mene, jer ne može zamisliti da ne bude prisutan takvom veličanstvenom događaju.  :Heart:

----------


## spock

MM je pozelenio kad je čuo žensku u susjednom boxu. Ja ga pitam "Dobro, pa kaj ti je sada?", a on će "Joj, pusti. Ne znaš ti kak je to teško nama muškarcima."  :Laughing:  

Poslije je izašao na pola sata i vratio se skroz normalan, skuliran i bio mi do kraja veeeeeeeeelika pomoć i podrška.  :Heart:

----------


## tibica

Sama činjenica da je tamo mi je puno značila. Uz to što mi je davao vode, mjerio trajanje trudova, držao me da ne potonem u vodu, podsjećao me da dišem... Njegov glas me umirivao i osjećala sam da nisam sama. Na kraju je prerezao pupkovinu, slikao nas po prvi put zajedno, držao malenu dok se porađala posteljica, pravio mi društvo dok sam čekala da me prebace na odjel... Bio je tako ponosan na sebe i na mene. Kasnije je svima govorio da je bio na porodu. Mislim da nikada neće zaboraviti tih par sati. Mislim da bi mu bilo žao da je to propustio.
Reci TM-u da je to rijetka prilika u životi - sudjelovati u rođenju svoga djeteta. Ako ju propusti biti će mu žao, a ako bude tamo i vidi da ne može izdržati u vjek može izaći van. Neka bar proba.

----------


## mayda

Puno hvala svima na odgovorima.
Čini mi se da sam se malo krivo izrazila, pa da popravim : nije da MM ne želi ići, on jedva čeka isto kao i ja. Stvar je u tome da muškarci uglavnom vole u konkretnoj situaciji tako i djelovati, a ovo je nešto potpuno novo i nepoznato pa otud njegova pitanja. Htjela sam da iz prve ruke čuje da nije potrebno ništa posebno raditi, da je dovoljno to što će biti sa mnom i što ćemo skupa ugledati to naše čudo koje smo tako dugo čekali.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## JBT

Bio sam sva tri puta na porodu (ni jednom na tečaju). Po meni bi otac trebao obavezno prisustvovati porodu. A što sam tamo radio? Osim što sam skoro ostao bez dijela ruke, pričao sa Ž, držao masku sa kisikom, dodavao raznorazne stvari. A i nisam predugo bio unutra (u sva tri zajedno možda 3 sata).

----------


## Mama Medo

vidim da si iz rijeke. ako planiraš porod na stolčiću možda.. onda će tvoj muž imati što raditi. biti oslonac i pridržavati te dok si na stolčiću... ja ne znam kako bih bez svoga to odradila. sigurno je drugačije ako se nasloniš na muža ili neku nepoznatu osobu.
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mayda

*jbt*, hvala na muškom odgovoru...a da se mame ne osjete manje važne, pogledajte mu potpis. Ipak smo mi s venere, a oni s marsa..kažu neki.   :Ups:

----------


## JBT

> *jbt*, hvala na muškom odgovoru...a da se mame ne osjete manje važne, pogledajte mu potpis. Ipak smo mi s venere, a oni s marsa..kažu neki.


Potpis je takav za svaki slučaj - zbog dužnosti koju MŽ obavlja.

----------


## ivanaos

meni je mm bio od pomoči jer mi je u trenutku kada sam mu mirnim glasom rekla- ja ovo vjerovatno neću preživjeti- rekao da samo dišem. E da, i dodao mi je lavor kada me potjerao na povraćanje. Koliko mi je zapravo bio podrška ne znam, nisam mogla tada ninašto mislit i sve one masaže koje smo učili na tečaju nisu nam ni jednom pale na pamet. Ali i on se jako promjenio nakon toga i rekao je da bi svaki otac trebao prisustvovati na porodu da vidi koliko je to teško za ženu. A i vidjeti vlastito dijete kako dolazi na ovaj svijet (stajao je ispred) mora biti posebno iskustvo. meni je žao što nisam imala ogledalo

----------


## betty boop

-pjevali skupa između trudova (da, dobro ste pročitali, pjevali   :Grin:  )
-držao za ruku u trudovima
-masirao leđa
-dodavao vode
-govorio mi kako da tiskam kada sam se počela gubiti
-govorio mi kako sam hrabra, a to je jakoooo važno 
-u izgonu me je držao ispod pazuha da ne potonem
-i kao i muž od Blis, rasplakao se kad se rodio Adrian
-držao ga dok sam ja porađala posteljicu
-slikao sve živo po rađaoni

Sve u svemu ne mogu zamisliti kako bi sve to bilo bez njega....a i on govori da mu je to najljepše iskustvo u životu   :Heart:

----------


## Djenka

Definitivno će imati posla. Moj me naginjao po uputama kod izgona, javljao se na mobitel familiji, špricao vodom, držao za ruke. Ma, fenomenalno iskustvo za oboje.

----------


## stray_cat

smjesno je kako se standardi o prisustvu partnera razlikuju. nije opce stvar marsa i venere nego kulture, odgoja

u nl nikom nikad nije palo na pamet da nemas podrsku partnera, to je rutina

meni je mats dodavao vodu, mijenjao posudicu u koju sam povracala (reakcija na epiduralnu koja btw nije djelovala, samo je izazvala smrzavicu i povracanje). asistirao je kad su mi stavljali kateter

kod tiskanja mi je drzao ruku i dizao glavu

drzao je sebastiana kad se mene tusirali

do moje trudnoce bio je osoba koja pada u nesvjest kad vidi krv

jedino sto se zbunio kad sam trebala tiskati pa je poceo krivo voditi disanje

takodjer je slikao

@ivanaos, ja sam imala ogledalo pa sam pogledala kad se pojavila glava, ali nisam se sjetila gledat dok tiskala

----------


## ra

oba puta je bio uz mene.
pričao svašta. radio svašta.

a meni ništa drugo nije bilo bitno, samo to da znam da je tu. da nisam sama.

----------


## papalina

Moj muž još nije bio na porodu (nije se moglo kad sam rodila prvo dijete),ali zato će ići sada.Imam roditi 11.08-termin.I tako se veselim tome.A ovdje sam stvarno pročitala da su svi muževi bili super,pa se nadam da će i moj to podnijeti u svjesnom stanju i biti pomoć...

----------


## (maša)

nikako mi nije mogao pomoć da bi prestalo bolit, al mi je dao snagu i olakšao mi cijeli prces samo činjenicom da nisam sama.....dodavao mi vaticu sa vodom i zabavljao između trudova pa mi se tih 2 sata u rađaoni činilo tako kratko....  :Grin:  

i on je bio mišljenja pa šta ću ti ja...ne mogu ti pomoć.....al sad sam kaže da ide i drugi put jer je on zapravo prvi vidio Mihaela  :Zaljubljen: ..

----------


## ml

:D  :D Većina muškaraca ne vidi svrhu prisustvovanja porodu,nekima je to gubljenje vremena,radije bi čekali sretnu vijest u nekom kafiću s pićem u ruci i prijateljima,no imala sam sreću da moj suprug nije jedan od takvih.Niti u jednom trenutku nije dvojio dal da bude kraj mene ili ne.Rađala sam u noći pa su rekli da bez obzira što smo prošli tečaj ne puštaju muževe u noćnoj smjeni jer ima malo osoblja,a svašta se zna dogoditi;neki dođu pijani,agresivni pa više odmognu nego pomognu.Ipak su ga pustili oko pola 6,sat i pol prije nego sam rodila.Iskreno,nisam ga baš doživjela kad je stigao jer sam imala strašne bolove(vlastiti trudovi i još drip) no sama njegova pojava značila mi je neopisivo,brisao mi je čelo,dodavao maramice s vodom jer sam bila potpuno sama dok nije stigao,tu i tamo su bacili pogled na mene(strašno).No kad je bebica "izlazila van" držao mi je glavu i kad se to predivno dijete rodilo zaplakali smo skupa,tada sam prvi put supruga vidjela u suzama,to se iskustvo neda riječima opisati.Poslikao ga je fotoaparatom,a sestru smo zamolili da nas skupa poslika.Vjerojatno ni suprug nije znao koliko će mu to iskustvo značiti,a i samim time što je vidio sve što se događalo dok ja nisam bila svjesna.zaključak:nema toga što se može mjeriti muževom podrškom i prisustvom,uvijek će biti vremena za slavlje,za feštu no porod je "jedan"(znate što mislim) i nezamjenjiv.Pusa svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## buba klara

Nakon šta su mi nabili nesretni drip stvarno sam se počela gubit i ne znam, ali doista ne znam šta bi bilo sa mnom da njega nije bilo. Mislim, vjerojatno bih preživjela ali MM me dovodio k sebi, pokušavao disat sa mnom (sve naštrebao na tečaju  :Laughing:  ), močio mi usnice i čelo vodom i na kraju mi je, tog s sjećam, kod izgona držao leđa i, fakat mi, fizički pomagao.
Kasnije je otišao "dole" vidit jesu u kompletu izvadili posteljicu i podsjećao doktore da šta ne zaborave unutra  :Smile:  zabavljao se čovjek, kad je već sve bilo gotovo.
No, ono što mi je definitivno najljepši trenutak u porodu a kojeg se sjećam u kontekstu MM je onda kad su mi stavili M. na mene a MM nas tako zagrlio oba dvoje. I kad smo tada oboje cmolj, cmolj nad našom smežuranom kiflom. Stvarno nezamjenjivi trenutak. Pola toga ne bi bilo tako da nije bilo njega.  :Heart:

----------


## mamasunce

Moj muž je bio na prvom porodu samnom, prošli smo tečaj zajedno i to nam je nakako bio normalni slijed, nikada se i nije postavilo pitanje da li on to želi ili ne. No, on je kao student medicini i ranije prisustvovao porodima, pa mu sa tehničke strane to nije bio problem. Iako je moj porod bio težak i rizičan (vaginalin porod, curica na zadak, puknut vodenjak i bez vlastitih trudova) ostao mi je u lijepom sjećanju. No, to ne mogu reći za drugi porod gdje mog supruga nisu pozvali na vrijeme (iako sam ih molila u nekoliko navrata da ga zovu), ostavili su me samu i već sam se počela porađati kada sam vrištala i zvala nekoga da dođe. Osjećala sam se iznevjereno, napušteno i to im nikada neću zaboraviti. Najbolja stvar je bila, kada sam ja već na stolcu rađala svog sina, moj suprug je crven u licu od ljutnje uletio u rađajavascript**:emoticon(':shock:')onu (bez zaštitne odjeće) i vikao na doktore zašto ga nisu zvali i tražio objašnjenja. Na kraju je sve dobro završilo, iako mi je ostao ''gorak okus u ustima''. Lišili su nas jednog od najljepših trenutaka u životu-

----------


## we&baby

Zelim napisati ukratko svoje iskustvo, bez ikakvih laznih i romanticnih prenemaganja. To sto je MD bio samnom na porodu , a prija toga 2 dana samnom prozivljavao sve i jedan trud, bilo je 50% moje snage, da sve izdrzim.
Doslovno sam mu visila oko vrata kada su poceli bolni trudovi, u radaoni sam slusala i gledala samo u njega, nikog drugog nisam dozivljavala..on je jedini "upravljao" menom. Sjecam se da sam , kada mi je bilo najteze (jer ponavljam:sve je trajalo dva dana) samo cekala da trud (drip) otpusti i on mi je drzao glavu , tako da mogu odspavati 3 min, do sljedeceg. Kad se nasa beba rodila oboje smo bili van sebe 

Ma ne znam, ne mogu svoj porod niti zamisliti bez njega. Bojim se samo da je njemu sve  skupa ostala veca trauma nego meni.

----------


## Yuna

moj će biti sa mnom  8) .
ne mogu ni zamisliti da ne bude.

e mali off topic...kaj fakat ta indukcija toliko boli??

----------


## mikka

indukcija je zivi uzas po mom iskustvu. ne signes se odmoriti izmedju umjetno izazvanih trudova. ja ne zelim da mi se ponovi  :Grin:  
ali zelim da md bude samnom i drugi put ako ga bude. pravo je olaksanje kad je s tobom netko za kog znas da mu je stalo, i da rijesi eventualne probleme s osobljem kad ti nemas snage (jos) i za to.

----------


## we&baby

> e mali off topic...kaj fakat ta indukcija toliko boli??


ono sto ja znam, je da uz inducirane trudove (drip) redovito ide epiduralna , jer su stvarno nepodnosljivi, za razliku od prirodnih, koje fino propuses, imas pauzu, pa spremno ocekujes novi. ovi (umjetni) su mene rasturili...a evo mogu ti dati i usporedbu:

epiduralna mi je primila samo pola (desnu str.) tijela, i tamo je sve bilo ok. lijevo nije funkcioniralo i cijela noga po duzini mi se trzala od bolova kad su otvorili drip do kraja. trbuh se izoblicio kolike su bile kontrakcije.
ali nema straha, ponavljam da uz drip ide (vecinom) epidur. zelim ti da izbjegnes i jedno i drugo, i rodis fino bez tih gluposti.

----------


## buba klara

U zgb rodilištima nije to baš tako - ne ide drip s epid., bar ne kad sam ja rađala prije 2 godine, a nije ni u slučajevima frendica koje su rađale i kasnije. Epiduralna, koliko sam ja shvatila, ide ako se za to dogovoriš ili ako doktori procjene da iz nekog razloga to moraš primiti ali ne ide po defaultu.
Drip je gadan, meni su ga zabili, valjda toliko jaku dozu da sam za dva sata rodila iako sam sitnija a imala sam relativno veliku bebu. Ako možeš, izbori se da ti ga ne daju (imaš tu na forumu puno iskustava i informacija o tome). No, preživjela sam kao i mnoge druge majke koje u zadnje vrijeme sve češće rađaju inducirano (koji je razlog, ne znam - možda gužva, šta li...). Ja se nisam usudila odbit, mislila sam valjda oni znaju najbolje, a razlog je zapravo u slaboj informiranosti i strahu (rekli su mi da nemam jake trudove a da sam dosta otvorena i da će oni to "malkice" pogurat dripom). Ali ako se dobro prije pripremiš, dogovoriš sa liječnikom i osobljem, mislim da ga možeš izbjeć. Ja ću svakako drugi put nastojat.

----------


## Yuna

uh...eto tako je i meni rekao nekako.
ma ne želim to naravno, ali eto kao što si napisala uvijek pomislim pa valjda oni znaju najbolje, što ako pogriješim ako inzistiram bez toga.
danas ću ga malo detaljnije ispitati.
imala sam noćnu moru danas da doktor trči za mnom s iglom u ruci, a ja pobjegla kući kad mi je rekao da će mi raditi indukciju...  :Laughing:

----------


## mayda

Budući da sam ja postavila pitanje sretna sam što mogu dati i odgovor. Evo kako nam je bilo :

Došli na pregled u 39+3 iiii UPS otvorena 8cm "khm, idemo roditi ili u bolnicu?" kaže doc. A ja nakon 4 sata čekanja na plus sto nemam snage za prepiranje, osim toga mom tati je danas rođendan i nisam mu stigla ništa kupiti..paa..idemo roditi! Samo bez indukcije molim!  
Predrađaona, rađaona, prokidanje vodenjaka, trudovi krenuli odmah na svake 4min, ne bole više od menstrualnih grčeva ali MM još nisu pozvali. Frka. Tražim pogledom nekog u kuti, bilo koje boje, "jeste ga zvali"? Evo ga, stiže nakon (pre)dugih 40ak min. Trenutno olakšanje, bol je upola manja, pričamo između trudova, dogovaramo ime, pričamo s dr. U idućih 4 ili 5 jakih trudova ruka mu je u velikoj opasnosti, ali naravno da je svu bol zaboravio onog momenta kad je naša principessa zakmečala i pogledala ga malim okama.  
I naravno da mu nije žao i skroz mu je jasno da bi bez njega ovo jedno i jedino iskustvo Života bilo upola manje lijepo, i za mene i za njega. 
I za našu Vitu koja će puno puta slušati ovu priču.   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

mayda   :Smile:  
cestitam oboma

----------


## mamažabica

čestitke!!!   :Heart:

----------


## ra

mayda, čestitam   :Kiss:

----------


## ira.iray

Čestitke mamici i tatici

----------


## makita

Čestitam od srca!

Evo, da napišem par naših impresija, doživljaja:
- čudio se onim odjećama što ih oblači i nazuvcima za cipele(dijete, šta ćeš  :Laughing:  )
- kad sam legla u boks badao neke botune(dugmad) po hajtek porođajnom krevetu, a ja bila u nemogućnosti reć da prestane jer mi je trajao trud  :Rolling Eyes:  (dijete, šta ćeš  :Laughing:  )
- onda je dijete doraslo situaciji, pa mi je dodavao vode, pričao se sa mnom, osobljem...jer meni nije bilo do toga...pitao jel moguće da mi nije vruće i strpljivo trpio vrućinu koju smo naložili
- Onda su mi dali drip-slijedeći put ću bez toga-koji me iscrpio momentalno i ja zaspala između truda-on me počeo pleskat i prolivat vodom misleći da sam pala u nesvijest (a sirotan, sam tamo sa mnom), ja  mu jedva izrekla da se odmaram
- dodao mi zdjelu za povraćanje, stavio na bok da se u tom ne gušim, brisao, zvao sestre i liječnike jer ja to sigurno ne bi mogla, a imat jedno orno i glasno grlo kraj sebe je korisno u našim bolnicama  :Sad:   :Grin:  
- mjerio trudove(razmak i trajanje), masirao leđa i držao za ruku i te stvari
- rekao mi da sam rekla:"sunce mamino" kad su mi Damira stavili na mene-što sam ja zaboravila-ostalo mi mutno
- pregledao posteljicu-rekao da mu je to nešto najčudnije što je vidio u životu- ko da je došlo od vanzemaljca
- Nakon poroda oko 10 navečer otišao kod prijatelja i kumova doma da s njima podijeli što je doživio. Kum je uvjeren da bi on pao u nesvijest i da to nije za njega. Zato je čekao svoj veliki uzor. Kuma isto. MM je s vrata rekao: sve je u redu, glaaaadan sam  :Laughing:  
Šta da vam kažem, razumijem ga, i ja sam bila gladna  :Mljac:

----------


## Thlaspi

mayda čestitke!

i ja pripremam MM da ide sa mnom, i lijepo je onda pročitati ovakve priče...
najteže je zapravo što je MM vrlo konkretna i praktična osoba (kao vjerujem većina muškaraca) i ne zna kaj bude tam radio... :shock: 

muški uvijek hoće "riješiti" neki problem, a nama ženama samo treba njihova potpora i pažnja :Heart:  

u svakom slučaju, hvala svima koji ste napisali ove lijepe pričice... meni puno pomažu, osobito jer sam prvorotka pa si uopće još ne mogu zamisliti kak to sve izgleda  :?

----------


## Anita-AZ

> A što ću ja tamo raditi? kako ću ti pomoć? :?


Biti će uz tebe, proživljavati iz druge perspektive jedan od najintenzivnijih i najvažnijih doživljaja u vašem životu. Tamo je da ti da podršku jaču od riječi (čak štoviše, meni su riječi smetale...), da bude uz tebe srcem i dušom, a i tijelom dok se rađa biće koje je spoj vaše ljubavi i vas samih.

Tamo je da nauči da je ponekad najveća pomoć jednostavno biti prisutan, iako naizgled vezanih ruku. Tamo je da nauči da ne može uvijek zaustaviti patnju žene i da najbolje što može učiniti jest da ti bude podrška dok prolaziš ono što moraš proći. Tamo je da vidi koliko je njegova žena jaka i moćna i da ne prihvaća zdravo za gotovo njeno tijelo, intuiciju i snagu.

................

Osim ako on ne osjeća iznutra da to ne može i snažno ne želi - od velike je važnosti da bude tamo. Ustvari, pitanje je zašto ičiji muž ne bi bio na porodu? 

Mogu ti reći da muževi koji su bili prisutni na porodu steknu golemo poštovanje prema ženama i bolje razumjevanje prema uvodu u majčinstvo i roditeljstvu samom. Možda su radi toga i bolji očevi kasnije? Znam da je moj divan i da mi je bio nemjerljiva podrška na oba poroda, isto kao što je sada u roditeljstvu. Želim to svakoj ženi!   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam odgovarala na prvi post, nisam čitala ostatak.   :Embarassed:  

Mayda - čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## lukava puščica

Anita AZ bas si lijepo to rekla, u potpunosti se slazem!
MM nije nista konkretno radio na porodu (osim sto se jako brinuo) ali sama njegova prisutnost me smirivala. mislim da bi mi bilo traumaticno da sam bila sama. ne bih mu mogla kasnije sve to prepricati. bio je sav ganut i uzbudjen. drago mi je sto smo to prosli skupa i sto je i on odmah vidio bebu kad je dosla na svijet.

----------


## yaya

> Ustvari, pitanje je zašto ičiji muž ne bi bio na porodu?


Ja nisam željela da bude tamo...

----------


## Moover

Ja bio, bilo super, ak bude bilo prilike ići ću opet.... ak ne svojoj ženi, onda barem nekoj forumašici bez muža...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Lovanna

Moje iskustvo mi kaže da bih prijateljima preporučila takvo iskustvo! MM je bio 2x na porodu i meni je to puno značilo. Znam da je stvar u glavi ali kad je on došao u box manje me bolilo, disao je sa  mnom jer sam izgubila ritam i onda nastavila pratiti njegovo disanje (ono na kraju, a pred tiskanje), bio mi je najbolji prijatelj u tom trenutku, i na tome sam mu jako zahvalna. Iskustvo koje je zbližilo nas i djecu! Preporučam!!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

_moderatorica preselila post da se izbjegne dupliranje topica_:



> Ima ovdje neki tata koji je bio prisutan na porodu i željan je podijeliti to iskustvo s nama?
> Ja planiram ići pa me sve zanima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

_moderatorica preselila post da se izbjegne dupliranje topica:_ 


> ne znam koliko navracaju tu, ali probaj pitati na pp davora, tata mata, dady cool, dad kul, tatek. evo toliko ih se sjetih. MM kaze da je nesto posebno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

_moderatorica preselila post da se izbjegne dupliranje topica:_ 


> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37954

----------


## Kate7

A što ću ja tamo raditi? kako ću ti pomoci?

Obavezno ga povedi sa sobom. Cak i ako ti sve prodje u redu, bit ce ti lakse ako bude s tobom i samo te drzi za ruku.  One zivotinjske bolove stvarno nije lako prolaziti sam, a i doktori sigurno nece biti bezobrazni i bahati ako vide da ima netko u tvojoj blizini 
Mene je moj doslovno spasio. Radjala sam od 22h do 6h ujutro. Kad sam dosla u bolnici potjerali su ga doma, jer ja kao necu brzo... To je bilo krajem 99'. Sva sreca da sam prosvercala mobitel i nazvala ga oko 4 kad sam skuzila da cu roditi prije nego su oni mislili. On je dosao, sestra je bila ljuta kao ris sto sam ga zvala. Doktora nisam vidjela cijelu noc jer je radjalo puno zena istovremeno, bio je dan nakon Bozica, svi skroz u balunu. raspad sistema...Kad sam osjetila da mi se dijete skroz spustilo, i to relativno naglo (imala sam skroz neredovite trudove) pocela sam tiskati najjace sto sam mogla iako nikoga nije bilo uz mene, a muz je panicno po hodniku trazio da neko dodje. Sestra se uspanicila, dovukla dr. i jedva su me stigli zarezati prije nego je junior izasao...Ispucala sam masu, imala masu savova i vani i unutra. 4500kg a ja 55kg inace imam. Katastrofa. Uopce se ne sjecam nicega, u nekoj polusvijesti se sjecam da su me sivali, iza toga mrak...  A radjala sam usred Zagreba, u Petrovoj. Nadam se da je malo bolje zadnje vrijeme, ali meni se sve to ucinilo kao jedna velika lutrija. Bojim se pomisliti sto bi bilo da sam bila sama...

----------


## lolica

ja imam drugo iskustvo...
MM nije bio samnom na porodu. rekao je da je njega strah kako ce on reagirati dok mene boli, a ne moze mi pomoći. uglavnom, postovala sam njegovu volju i misljenje... 
porod ko porod bio je rekordno brz, u bolnicu došla oko 12, u 13 i pol imala Luciju u rukama, živu, zdravu... ma super porod, brz, prirodan i nitko sretniji od mene. 
i onda je on meni falio... kad su mi rekli da sam rodila curicu (nismo htjeli znati spol), samo da me zagrli i da mi pusu. Da pogleda prvi to dijete i poljubi ga, samo da je uz mene dok me šivaju i ono vrijeme dok mi nisu opet dali malu (ta 2 sata su mi bila ko vječnost). 
nije trebao ništa  raditi, samo fizički biti uz mene i bebu. 
sad sam opet trudna, pokušati cu svim svojim zenskim carima da bude uz mene, jer se jadnije i usamljenije od onda skoro pa nikad nisam osjecala.

----------


## rea

Rodila sam prije 10-ak dana.I mislim da muž ako iti malo zna što bi trebao raditi može ženi jako olakšati porod.Kao što je MM olakšao meni(za 50% uspješnosti poroda je on zaslužan).Usmjeravao me na pravilno disanje kad bih izgubila ritam,pokrivao me kad bi mi spuznula plahta,pojio vodicom,nakon svakog truda mazao usne labelom,držao vrećicu dok sam povraćala( i isfotkao slike na porodu koje nisu za pokazivat rodbini(previše krvi),al su guba nama za uspomenu)...bio mi je totalno super,iznad mojih očekivanja(koja nisu bila mala).Ako odlučim roditi i drugo dijete,obavezno ga opet vučem sa sobom na porod.

----------


## mikka

lolica,   :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

lolice, možete se možda dogovoriti da dođe u rađaonu onog trenutka kada rodiš.
na taj način ćeš ga imati uz sebe u trenutku kada ti je najviše falio na prvom porodu, a on neće živjeti u napetosti hoće li izdržati tvoj porod, napetosti koja je zarazna i nije baš preporučljiva.
sreću i intimu možete kao roditelji podijeliti i neposredno nakon poroda, to je isto opcija, po nekima i bolja  :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

je je  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Lolice, meni je Mm bio potrebniji od zraka i vode na porodu, i to u onoj fazi trudova prije samog poroda. Zamoli ga za podršku do trenutka poroda, da te ne ostavlja samu, a onda neka izađe van kad krene izgon ako se boji.
Osim toga, vrlo vrlo mala je vjerojatnost da će se netko prema rodilji ponašati kao prema komadu mesa, ako je muž sa njom.

U nekim trenucima nakon prvog poroda, ne samo da sam se osjećala nezaštićena bez muža, nego sam i bila nezaštićena, prepuštena bolničkoj rutini. Da je mm mogao biti uz mene, sigurno ne bi dopustio da plačem satima misleći kako s djetetom nešto nije u redu kada ga ne donose, ne bi dozvolio da je nadoranjuju flašicom uz moja prepuna prsa, da se istresaju na mene jer bebu nisam podojila kako treba itd. .... na porodu ne znam kako bih preživjela psihički (prvi porod), a fizički su cure već opisale.
Drugi porod je spasio situaciju u par navrata, cijelo vijeme je šutio, držao me za ruku i masirao kada je trebalo, dodavao vode, shvatio prvi kod izgona da želim da me podigne u sjedeći položaj, držao leđa, spasio me od šivanja na živo ... nemam riječi da opišem svu podršku muža na porodu, i ne znam kako bih preživjela bez njega.
Sigurna sam da i on drugačije gleda na našu obitelj i drugačije doživljava djecu i majkku te djece, nakon svega, i najbolji je muž i tata na svijetu    :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

i cijelo vrijeme stajao iznad moje glave, ne znam, možda je i bio napet, ali ja to nisam vidjela, osjećala sam samo njegovu podršku.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja ću sramežljivo ipak dodati da je često korisnije imati uz sebe na porodu iskusnu, staloženu, smirenu i informiranu osobu,
s vlastitim pozitivnim iskustvom poroda, koja će se znati zauzeti za vas i vaše potrebe i prava. drugim riječima doulu   :Saint:  ,
tj.  ženu koja je zapravo u ulozi-informirane mother figure.
ne mora biti muž, zapravo je često bolje da nije.
jer muškarac koji voli svoju partnericu, koji sam nikako ne može iskusiti i poptuno razumjeti ono kroz što fizički i emocionalno prolazi njegova žena (osim valjda ako je farmer pa ima priliku vidjeti svakodnevno što znači prirodni porod  :Wink:  ), uvijek je pomalo pod adrenalinom, jer voli i brine za svoju ženu.
to danas možda nije baš "politički korektno" reći, jer prisustvo oca na porodu postaje imperativ , norma i očekivanje, 
ali mislim da je potrebno reći.
bit je da je uz ženu netko kome vjeruje,
ali s tim da povjerenje nije povezano s tim koliko je ta osoba bliska(koliko je dobro i dugo poznaje). 
druga ključna osobina koja je važna za osobu koja je uz ženu u porodu, je da je upoznata s fiziologijom poroda, da razumije što se zbiva, što joj pomaže tj. odmaže ... 
idealno bi bilo kada bi tu ulogu ponovno preuzele babice, one autentične.

----------


## TinnaZ

Postoji jedna ideja da se to sa babicama provede u djelo. 
Znači ako imam i želim neku određenu babicu na svom porodu, a ona ili ne radi u tom rodilištu ili ne radi u toj smjeni, da ide sa mnom u svojstvu partnerice, prijateljice, doule može i u rodilište u kojem ne radi inače.

Za one koje nemaju muža, ili nemaju prijateljicu koja bi išla sa njima.

Ali u svakom slučaju, bez obzira koja je od svih ovih opcija najbolja - najgore je kad je žena sama i napuštena, zapostavljena ... jer ne može osoblje u redovnoj smjeni biti uz ženu non stop, čak i da hoće, jer je jedna primalja tko zna na koliko rodilja, s tim da u Varaždinu te iste primalja asistiraju i na carskom (meni su dotrčale na izgon sa nekog carskog, valjda se čulo moje grrrrrrrrrrr kod tiskanja).

----------


## TinnaZ

htjela bih da se ovo što je Mamma Ju napisala ne protumači krivo: bolje je muž u svakom slučaju, ako nema druge opcije, nego da je žena sama i prepuštena adrenalinu vrlo često arogantnog i nervoznog osoblja oko sebe.

MM mi je pomogao i u tom smislu dok ja nisam mogla upotrijebiti svoj adrenalin za oduprijeti se nekim stvarima, upotrijebio je on svoj adrenalin, digao je on svoj glas. Prethodno ga nisam niti vidjela niti čula, samo osjećala njegovo prisustvo i zaštitu.
To je na žalost stvarnost naših rodilišta, koja nikada neće imati mirnoću kućnih ili poroda u kućama ra rađanje, gdje je potencijalno jedina nabrijana osoba muž, jer su svi ostali staloženi. Kod nas u Hrvatskoj to nije tako.

----------


## pinocchio

u potpunosti potpisujem mammu Juanitu i baš zbog toga sam i odabrala prisustvo doule i opet bih tako napravila. momze  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Tinna, ja samo vidim zamku u koju se vrlo lako upadne a to je da otac na porodu postane imperativ iz nekih više, ja to zovem "romantičnih" razloga.
i da se ne uzme u obzir da postoje i druge, često bolje opcije za ženu.
trebalo bi prije svega misliti na to što je za *ženu*, a proporcionalno tome _i dijete i čitavu obitelj_ u porodu stvarno bolje.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, imperativ je prisustvo neke osobe uz ženu na porodu, to je meni nasušna potreba, ne mogu zamisliti kako je rađati potpuno sam među svakako raspoliženim strancima.

Neke žene jednostavno nemaju nikoga toliko bliskog kako što je muž, ja sam među tima, i u ovom trenutku ne mogu zamisliti dijeliti taj trenutak sa bilo kime dostojnijim i pribranijim od mm-a. Sretne su one koje imaju više ljudi u svom životu, koje bi odabrale za podršku na porodu.
Ja ne bih htjela da se pomisli da je opcija biti bez ikoga na porodu, jednako dobra opcija. 
Mislila sam da svi muževi stoje iznad glave, izvan vidokruga i šute, sad vidim da je bilo onih koji su disali, navijali, aktivno učestvovali. Nisam sigurna kako bi mi se to dopalo, mislim da ne previše, mada vidim da je nekim ženama baš to odgovaralo.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ali slažem se sa tobom da je u najmanju ruku jednako dobra opcija prijateljica, doula, ako muž nije spreman. Samo ne mogu zamisliti da idem sama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

teško ti je znati kako bi ti bilo, ako si prošla porod samo na jedan način. ne možeš usporediti.
jer iskustvo koje smo prošli je sve što imamo.

----------


## TinnaZ

da sam bila sama ? Oooo da, da znam kako bi mi bilo. Da ne nabrajam redom situacije, samo ću spomenuti da bih na kraju poroda bila šivana na živo, bez obzira što sam vrištala, tijekom cijelog poroda prvi puta. Da bih popustila pred nuđenjem dripa, da bih popustila već prije početka poroda kod inzistiranja na indukciji (već tada mi je oslonac i podrška u stavovima bio muž). On se u biti nije miješao u ništa, niti što govorio, samo sam znala da imam siguran oslonac u njemu.

Ne znam kako bi mi bilo da sam imala doulu, ali ja se jednostavno ne osjećam niti s kime toliko blisko, niti imam povjerenja barem 1/10 koliko u mm-a.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma krivo si me shvatila i uopće nisam govorila o tvom određenom primjeru nego općenito.
mislila sam na razliku otac na porodu i neka ženska smirena i informirana osoba na porodu.
enivej, mislim da sam objasnila svoj point  :Smile: .

----------


## minići

Slažem se s TinnomZ. Muž je ipak osoba koja nam je bliska a doula je još jedna strana osoba u rađaoni a njeno znanje o porodu može vrijediti jedino ako žena rađa doma. Ne vjerujem da bi joj u bolnici dozvolili da se "mješa" u struku ako nije tu zaposlena. Muž, majka, sestra, prijateljica su po meni svakako bolji izbor od doule.

----------


## mamma Juanita

glavna razlika između doule i bliske osobe gdje doula može(ali ne mora) biti u prednosti je ta što bi doula trebala imati vlastito pozitivno iskustvo i znanje o porodu.
to nije baš tako zanemariva stvar.



> Ne vjerujem da bi joj u bolnici dozvolili da se "mješa" u struku ako nije tu zaposlena. Muž, majka, sestra, prijateljica su po meni svakako bolji izbor od doule.


zašto misliš da će med.osoblje raditi razliku između doule ili prijateljice, sestre, majke?
generalno osoblje ne voli da im se itko "miješa u posao".
ali to ne znači da mogu baš sve raditi po svom bez tvoje dozvole.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bdw, minići, ti si rekla na jednom drugom topicu da ti je već odavno poznata filozofija M.Odenta, onda ti je sigurno poznato zašto je on promijenio mišljenje o očevima na porodu  :Smile:  ( i to nakon iskustva dugogodišnjeg rada u bolnici, pa dugogodišnjeg asistiranja porodima kod kuće).

no da, rekoh da ovo nije (još) politički korektna teza   :Saint:

----------


## TinnaZ

nije samo stvar da to još nije politčki korektna teza, nego je stvar da kod nas još nema doula na svakom koraku, a i da ima, osim što doula treba imati pozitivno iskustvo vlastitog poroda, i rodilja treba imato pozitivno mišljenje o toj douli i pozitivan doživljaj iz kontakta sa njom.
A ja ne znam niti za jednu osobu u ovom trenutku, o kojoj bih imala u toj mjeri pozitivno mišljenje (vezano za porod i slično). I povjerenje. I osjetiti određenu razinu bliskosti. S tom osobom bih trebala kontaktirati i privatno.
Puno je to visokih kriterija za ispuniti. A za to mi sigurno nije dovoljan samo forum.

----------


## mamma Juanita

sve mi je jasno Tinna  :Smile: 
ja mislim da je ovo ideja koja na ovim prostorima tek treba zaživjeti, jer predugo je žena odvajana na porodu i od svog djeteta i od ostatka svoje obitelji, zapravo još uvijek je.
no da dalje ne skrećemo...

----------


## sirius

Jel MM muž možda sa greškom?On je netko koga sigurno ne bih htjela u blizini kad je porod u toku...
I činjenica je da me voli najviše na svijetu,i istina je da mi nosi čaj u krevet kad sam bolesna, kad je prvi put ugledao našeg sina(ne na porodu nego kad smo izlazili iz rodililišta) plakao je i nije mogao doći sebi od ganuća...
Ali da je on netko tkoga bih poželjela u osjetljivom trenutku kao što je porod(posebno bolnički u HR),to ne ,hvala.

Zašto je tome tako?
Zato što on u svemu nije hladne glave?Previše je emocionalno vezan,kad vidi mene u bolu,jedva se nosi sa sobom,na kraju ispada da ja trebam tješiti njega.
Da li on to sve pokazuje?
Niti najmanje.Niti jednom riječi.Ali ja to znam i osjećam.

I zašto su oćevi koji su prisutni na porodu tako sretni kad je dijete (konačno)rođeno?
Pa,između ostalog zato što je sve(KONAČNO!)gotovo i svi su živi i zdravi.

 I ja sam sad politički nekorektna,ali nema veze izbori su blizu.  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Sirius, i moj je takav s time da je moj ima još jedan dodatak: odrastao uz liječnicu i nisam sigurna koliko bi me dugo podržavao u odbijanju nečega na čemu oni inzistiraju, pogotovo ako je garnirano "to je za bebino dobro" i sličnim rečenicama.

Ja bih na svom drugom porodu rado imala doulu koja će stati iza mene, u svakom smislu.  :Heart:

----------


## bjuma

ja sam isto ispočetka bila za opciju da MM prisustvuje porodu. on se isprva bunio, međutim, uspjela sam ga navratiti kako je to super opcija. i on se složio s time. a onda, pred karj 8. mjeseca je počelo... čovjek se doslovno nije odvajao od wc školjke, nije mogao probaviti ni gutljaj vode, oslabio je nekoliko kilograma u svega dva- tri dana... trzao se na svaki moj uzdah, prestao je spavati... a da ne govorim koliko nam je komunikacija "zastranila" u tih nekoliko najgorih dana... 
onda smo kod doktora razmotrili ponovo tu opciju... i doktor je rekao da, u našem slučaju, to nije najpametnija ideja, jer bi MM moglo zaista pozliti tijekom izgona, i da nam dodatna dramatizacija tog čina nije potrebna, ukoliko mi on zaista ne može biti od pomoći. 
onda sam počela razmišljati o drugoj opciji. moja najbolja prijateljica se ponudila da uđe sa mnom u salu. mada, ne znam koliko mi je to pametno, s obzirom da ona još nije imala to iskustvo. s druge strane, imam još jednu prijateljicu koja je završila srednju školu za akušerku, ali je daleko 300 km, tako da se ne bih mogla baš na to osloniti. baš sam se našla u neobranom grožđu, a zaista nisam baš sigurna da želim tamo biti sama.  :Sad:

----------


## minići

> bdw, minići, ti si rekla na jednom drugom topicu da ti je već odavno poznata filozofija M.Odenta, onda ti je sigurno poznato zašto je on promijenio mišljenje o očevima na porodu  ( i to nakon iskustva dugogodišnjeg rada u bolnici, pa dugogodišnjeg asistiranja porodima kod kuće).
> 
> no da, rekoh da ovo nije (još) politički korektna teza


 Ne govorim o bilo čijoj filozofiji  nego o *mom* mišljenju. Ako je ženi potrebna bliska osoba onda je to prije muž, prijateljica i sl. nego doula. A što se tiče "miješanja u struku" svi su potpuno izjednačeni i za bolničko osoblje svi su nestručni. Meni osobno nije bila potrebna bliska osoba na porodu ali da je, sigurno bi to bila moja sestra a ne neka nepoznata osoba.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ako je ženi potrebna bliska osoba onda je to prije muž, prijateljica i sl. nego doula.


ok, to je *tvoje* misljenje.

----------


## HNB

Moj MM nazalost nije prisustvovao porodu   :Sad:  
Ja sam ga nagovarala, al on se stalno izvlacio i rekao da to on bas nebi, njemu je tesko gledat kako se ja mucim......... :/ 
A drugi odgovr je bio, pa ti si moj rambo i puno si jaca osoba od mene, sta cu ti ja kad to sve mozes sama!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
I kad sam ulazila u rodiliste, sestra je pitala "tata idete sa suprugom?!?"
On se sav smotao i rekao ne, ja cu visit na telefonu i zvat vas da vidim kako ide  :Mad:   :Laughing:  
Sto puta sam mu rekla da mu to nikad necu oprostit, al to je njegova odluka, sta mogu, nemogu ga ugurat u box 
Ko zna mozda promjeni miljenje, pa na sljedecem porodu bude prisutan, ako Bog da jos jednu bebicu.
 :Heart:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## gloria

mene vrijedja to sto muza "treba nagovarati" da prisustvuje porodu,tj da bude podrska ..
mene vrijedja to sto mu se neda informirati o fazama poroda,mogucim komplikacijama,o tome kako to "dozivljava"beba,kako bi on mogao biti od koristi(bilo da mi masira ledja,da me drzi za ruku,ili samo zagrli..)
Mene sve to tako boli i vrijedja da pozelim imati doulu umjesto njega na porodu..
Ovo mi je druga trudnoca i odustala sam od podmetanja pametnih stiva na netu,u knjigama,casopisima..Neda mi se zapocinjati tu temu-jer se bojim da cu se rasplakati.
Bit ce on sa mnom-jer je takav red.Ali da osjecam podrsku-ne.
Pitala sam ga samo jednom "kako se ti spremas za porod tata"jer sam citala stivo o drugim tatama kako se spremaju.I on uvrijedjeno skoci"a sta bi se trebao spremat-pa ti ces radjat ne ja"
Ja sam samo tuzno odgovorila"pa tako me moze svaki taxista ispratit na porod"
Ogorcena sam po tom pitanju i zaista zelim doulu..

----------


## Moover

Zašto osuđivati muževe koji (iz milijun različitih, što opravdanih što neopravdanih) razloga ne žele biti prisutni?

Pa ima nas svakakvih, ako su im argumenti dobri (strah, ne žele vidjeti ženu kako se pati, misle da će više biti na teret nego od koristi...), ja ih ne bih forsirao... ali, ako je vama ženama toliko stalo do toga, možete mu lijepo reći "bilo bi lijepo da to učiniš, ako ne zbog sebe, onda zbog mene..."

Morate i vi nas malo razumjeti... za vrijeme trudnoće, MŽ se educirala o svemu tome jedno milijun puta više nego ja... nakon rođenja, uz malo prigovaranja MŽ, mislim da sam sve to nadoknadio (treba pitati MŽ)... dakle, treba samo biti normalan i razgovorom doći do kompromisa...

----------


## TinnaZ

zašto mužu iskreno ne reći - bojim se, bojim se da ću biti sama, zadnja rupa na svirali, da će se osoblje ponašati prema meni lošije nego prema ženama koje imaju uz sebe muževe, da mi nitko neće imati dodati niti kap vode, masirati leđa, pomoći otići na wc ili da se okrenem na drugu stranu, utještiti kad budem mislila da više ne mogu ... primalje to rade, samo ako mogu i imaju vremena, njih je ipak malo a rodilja obično puno više.

----------


## Frida

Ja ću radije biti sama nego na porod vući muža, preko njegove volje. Mislim da takva situacija ne pogoduje nikome, kako je netko napiso svatko ima svoje razloge zbog čega nešto želi/ne želi.

----------


## TinnaZ

nisam niti ja htjela na porod, pa je li on mene pitao da li mi se ide.
Obzirom da nije on mene, nisam niti ja njega.
Ako muž i nakon što mu žena izloži stvarne i iskrene razloge i dalje ne želi ići i boji se - onda niti ne treba ići.

ali moj meni više niti u kuću ne bi išao, mislim da bi mi se srušile sve slike koje sam o njemu stekla

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajd da i ja jednom potpišem Moovera  :Wink:  
trebalo bi ipak uzeti u obzir da je kroz čitavu povijest čovječanstva porod bio isključivo "ženski posao", očevi na porodu su uvijek bili tu negdje u blizini, ali sa strane, ne na samom porodu.
zato mislim da nije to nešto što bi se samo po sebi trebalo podrazumijevat kao što to danas postaje trend.

----------


## gloria

netreba se podrazumjevati!Ali malo educiranja nije na odmet!
Zasto muz nebi znao da porod nije one 3 sekunde tiskanja kao na svim filmovima,vec da proces otvaranja traje satima i da te sate zelim biti doma.
Da mi treba neko kraj mene ko ce znati o cemu se radi i da ja nemoram objasnjavat bas tada kad me boli.
Jer onoliko kolko on zna-zaista zna svaki taxista.
A to je da *zenu sa trudovima treba odvest u bolnicu*to je sve!
E pa to me moze i susjed odvest..
Zasto je tako tesko procitat nesto pametno,a kunem vam se da sam podmetala najkraca stiva sto postoje,nebi li ga bar malo uputila.
necu iz principa usmeno da mu objasnjavam ista-jer ni meni niko nije "u kratkim crtama"objasnio sta me ceka!

----------


## HNB

potpisujem *gloriju!

_________
N 28.12.04.*

----------


## bjuma

i sta na kraju?
da li da ih pritisnemo, objasnivši im zašto želimo da su tu?
ili da jednostavno poslušamo kada nam kažu da oni nisu to u stanju? ja znam da MM nije. nije da ga branim, stavise, malo sam i ljuta na njega zbog toga. ali, mislim da mi ne bi bio od pomoci da mi pocne padati u nesvijest, ili da pocne plakati i histerizirati. 
s druge strane, ne zelim tamo biti sama.   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

gloria   :Love:  
sve što si napisala stoji i žao mi je da TM tako gleda na to :/ 
cure, da sam na vašem mjestu, ja bih ga pokušala animirati i educirati koliko ide, ali kao pratioca na porodu bi zasigurno izabrala nekog drugog.
čak i da ih uspijete nagovoriti, s tako negativnim stavom mislim da bi vam samo odmagali.

----------


## minići

U tome se slažem s *mammom Juanitom*. Na porodu nam ne treba netko ko to ne želi ili prisustvuje reda radi. U tom slučaju je svaka druga pratnja bolji izbor. Ali ne ako muž to stvarno želi i ako se žena uz njega dobro osječa. Ja se uz moga muža ne bi baš mogla dobro osječati jer znam da se on boji i da bi mu porod bio traumatično iskustvo. Mamma Juanita se ne bi trebala ljutiti na mene što mislim da nekim ženama trteba bliska osoba a ne stručna pratiteljica. Nismo svi isti...
 A *Gloriji* bi savjetovala da ne  dozvoli mužu da je odvede u bolnicu s prvim trudovima nego neka bude doma što duže bude mogla. Pa ako ne želi gledati sami porod ( to i ne mogu mnogi muškarci) neka barem bude prisutan večinu vremena. Ja sam mome tajila trudove dok nisu postali prejaki jer bi me odma taxirao u bolnicu. Kasnije se žalio kako sam mu skoro rodila u autu  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

na brdovitom Balkanu još uvijek vrijedi ona: "žene rađaju, muški idu u vojsku..."

I vjerujem da bi veliki broj mojih prijatelja i dan danas reklo ono što sam i ja mislio prije nekoliko godina - "nije ni MŽ bila pored mene kad sam na -20C kopao rovove..."

----------


## sirius

> na brdovitom Balkanu još uvijek vrijedi ona: "žene rađaju, muški idu u vojsku..."
> 
> I vjerujem da bi veliki broj mojih prijatelja i dan danas reklo ono što sam i ja mislio prije nekoliko godina - "nije ni MŽ bila pored mene kad sam na -20C kopao rovove..."


Vidiš ovo ti je zanimljivo...
Prije nekog vremena sam čitala jednu knjigu u kojoj je bilo riječi o plemenskim običajima u jednom afričkom plemenu,najviše je bio naglasak na inicijaciji muškaraca kada dođu u određenu dob.Način inicijacije ,a ponajprije svrha je bila odlično objašnjena.
Svaki dječak da bi postao muškarac mora proći inicijaciju.
Uglavnom ,uvijek sam se pitala zašto žene ne prolaze slične rituale,tj. zašto se one (formalno)ne moraju dokazivati.Tada mi je sinulo da je neasistirani porod(koji je normalan u većini plemena daleko od civilizacije)određena  inicijacija za ženu.
Dakle paralela porod -vojska meni je skroz na ok.  :Wink:

----------


## marta

Nema inicijacije za zene jer zene imaju krvni ciklus, dakle, menstruaciju, porodjaj i klimakterij. Znaci prelazak iz jedne zivotne dobi u drugu je jasan i sad nikako ne mogu naci pravu rijec, uglavnom, vec posjedujemo tu mudrost. 

Muskarci to nemaju i shodno tome u vecini plemena na svijetu prolaze inicijaciju koja moze biti opasna po zivot ali ju ipak gotovo svi prezive (jel zvuci poznato?). 

Zanimljivo je da se muskarce (koje bi mi smatrali odraslima) i dalje smatra djecacima ukoliko nisu pristupili inicijaciji. Takodjer se zene koje nemaju menstruaciju smatra djevojcicama.

----------


## Moover

prema tome, prisutnost muža na porodu je jedan oblik moderne inicijalizacije... ?   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> prema tome, prisutnost muža na porodu je jedan oblik moderne inicijalizacije... ?


Neeee, vama uglavnom ne moze vise nista pomoc, ostat cete deriscad....   :Razz:  

Za ozbiljno, nisam to htjela reci. Uostalom, ja se slazem s Juanitom, jer postoje vrlo uvjerljivi dokazi da muskacima nije mjesto na porodjaju. To JEST zenska stvar. Nasa tajna moc.   :Saint:

----------


## Moover

> muskacima nije mjesto na porodjaju. To JEST zenska stvar. Nasa tajna moc.


Ali, onda su došle one... emancipirane... u borbi za ravnopravnost... lupile šakom o stol i rekle: "Sad je dosta! I naši muževi će sudjelovat u tome, umjesto da vani piju s ekipom i slave moju muku..."   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> muskacima nije mjesto na porodjaju. To JEST zenska stvar. Nasa tajna moc.  
> 
> 
> Ali, onda su došle one... emancipirane... u borbi za ravnopravnost... lupile šakom o stol i rekle: "Sad je dosta! I naši muževi će sudjelovat u tome, umjesto da vani piju s ekipom i slave moju muku..."



O tome ne bih. Nije mi draga tema.

----------


## Zorana

Slazem se da je porod zenska stvar. OSIM kad ga se pretvori u bolnicku . :/ U bolnici je meni muz dobro dosao da pita, trazi i objasnjava umjesto mene. Bio mi je dobra podrska, miran ko bubica, nije pitao, dosadjivao, dovikivao parole ohrabrenja i ostalo. Ali ipak sam se uvjerila da mi je najbolje odradjivati trudove sama, u miru i tisini.
Inace, svaka cast muskarcima koji odlaze sa zenama na porode.   :Saint:  Iako ja tvrdim da je porod zenska stvar, mislim da bi me jako pogodilo saznanje da moj muz ne zeli biti na porodu. :/

----------


## Zorana

Moover, to ti je isto ko kad je nasa draga Virgo jednom napisala: nije vazno sto sam doma i cistim blitvu, sve dok je cistim dobrovoljno.  :Grin:  (ovo bi bio feminizam po mojoj mjeri 8) )

----------


## aleta

> Moover, to ti je isto ko kad je nasa draga Virgo jednom napisala: nije vazno sto sam doma i cistim blitvu, sve dok je cistim dobrovoljno.  (ovo bi bio feminizam po mojoj mjeri 8) )


  :Heart:  
ovo je, čini mi se, bila napisala kao odgovor na neko moje pitanje... baš si me sad raznježila, Zorana!

----------


## sirius

> Nema inicijacije za zene jer zene imaju krvni ciklus, dakle, menstruaciju, porodjaj i klimakterij. Znaci prelazak iz jedne zivotne dobi u drugu je jasan i sad nikako ne mogu naci pravu rijec, uglavnom, vec posjedujemo tu mudrost. 
> 
> Muskarci to nemaju i shodno tome u vecini plemena na svijetu prolaze inicijaciju koja moze biti opasna po zivot ali ju ipak gotovo svi prezive (jel zvuci poznato?).


Hvala,Marta.sad mi je skroz jasno.Ovo zadnje me je zbunjivalo.

----------


## gloria

Ja mislim stvarno da netrazim puno.
netreba on uopce stojati meni "medju nogama" i gledati kako radjam,pa meni je prvoj muka od same pomisli.
Treba mi neko ko ce me zagrliti i reci "ti to mozes"ili "nebrini ja sam tu"
Zalosno je da mu to moram reci-jer sam nezna.Ispari se ko prrdez(sorry na izrazu)svaki put kad sam bolesna..Ako se i zatekne tu,moram mu sve reci..Onda to izgleda ovako:
JA-napravi mi caj
ON-kako?
JA-skuhaj malo vode
ON-u cemu?
JA-u serpici nekoj,neznam..
ON-U kojoj serpici?
JA-onoj najmanjoj..
ON-di je??
JA-di i sve druge stoje,u donjem ,lijevom pretincu,kad udjes u kuh s lijeve strane do stola..
ON-(trazi....)-nema je!
JA-kako nema?pogledaj bolje!
ON-nas'o sam!(sav sretan)
***
ON-koliko cu vode?
JA-ma malo..
ON-koliko malo?
JA-2dcl
ON-s cim cu izmjerit?hocu sipat vise ak ispari nece bit 2dcl?
(tu smo vec na fizici,kemiji i matematici)
JA-izmjeri sa jednom salicom...
ON-di su ti cajevi??
JA-u P***I M******I!(placem,iznervirana do ludila!)

Mislim  :Rolling Eyes:  hallo?!Akutno je!!Pomazi!Nepitaj!Daj caj!Pridrzi mi glavu kad povracam,pokrij me kad lezim..I sl.

Nije da me nevoli,ali jednostavno nerazmislja u tom pravcu..
Ja nemam snage to sve pricati i traziti,pa duram i pomognem si sama koliko mogu..Porod je prica za sebe.Na prvom je prelezao na sacco-vreci,snimao mene kamerom,spavao..Da nije onih divnih babica mislim da bih se rasplakala od muke i nemoci..

Odradicu ja i ovaj porod-on nek snima  :Razz:  To zna  :Razz:

----------


## Moover

slabo si ti njega izdresirala...   :Grin:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> Drage mame i/ili tate (vas nekoliko koji niste na moru  8),
> 
> evo bliži nam se dan D, ulazimo u 9. mjesec T. Čudno, ali brzo je prošlo to vrijeme i, iako smo na to (pre)duuugoo čekali, čini nam se da nismo spremni, a pitanja se samo množe. Na tečaj nismo mogli jer sam na strogom mirovanju posljednja 2 i pol mjeseca. Ja sam se u to vrijeme dobro informirala, naravno na ovom portalu i znam iz vaših priča što sve mogu očekivati na porodu. Osim što želim roditi zdravu bebu, najveća želja mi je da uz mene bude MM i zato vas molim - možete li mu ukratko odgovoriti na slijedeća pitanja :
> 
> A što ću ja tamo raditi? kako ću ti pomoć? :?


to je i moj govorio + ja ću se onesvijestiti   :Rolling Eyes:  
ništa od toga se nije dogodilo, treba ti podrška i ne mora ništa raditi, dovoljno  je da s tobom razgovara i da ti doda koji put čašu s vodom, da te pomazi i poljubi između trudova, da ti kaže da te voli

----------


## Zorana

Aleta  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mamma Juanita se ne bi trebala ljutiti na mene što mislim da nekim ženama trteba bliska osoba a ne stručna pratiteljica. Nismo svi isti...


pa naravno da se ne ljutim  :Smile: .
ja samo volim raditi razliku između onoga što ljudi iznose kao opću istinu i onoga što je njihovo mišljenje  :Wink:

----------


## Davor

Da nisam bio, ne bih znao što sam propustio. Ovako sam bogatiji za jedno nenadoknadivo iskustvo. Mislim da su gadno uskraćeni parovi koji to nisu prošli zajedno.
Vjerojatno se dežurnim feministicama na ovakve "izljeve" pale crvene lampice, ali razmišljam kroz očekivanja djeteta: oba roditelja bi trebala biti zajedno i sretna u zajednici. Sve ostalo je kompromis.

----------


## may

meni je moj puno značio,vlažio mi usta mokrom gazom, imala sam njegovu ruku za stiskati u fazi najjačih trudova, a opet mi je u trenucima i išao na živce (ali naravno da mu nisam to rekla)  kada me je stalno ohrabrivao i govorio mi kako mi se divi...   :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Na samom porodu nisam previse dozivljavala muza koji se, iz nekog razloga, silno trudio da mi odvrati misli od poroda (neznam otkud mu ta ideja) pa je cijelo vrijeme pokusavao biti duhovit. Npr. pratio je trudove na ctg-u i govorio; daj ne glumi, ovaj uopce nije bio tako jak... i sl. Da, zivcirao me u tom trenutku. Tek kasnije, nakon par dana, shvatila sam koliko mi je znacilo sto je bio tamo. Koliko me bilo strah dok ga nije bilo i koliko sam bila opustenija kad je dosao i drzao me za ruku. I on je stalno prije poroda govorio da ce se onesvijestit a na kraju, ne samo da se nije onesvijestio, nego je cak bio i toliko znatizeljan da je virio dolje kad je glavica izasla. On je odusevljen sam sa sobom, mene vise cijeni i stalno mi govori da se divi mojoj i opcenito zenskioj hrabrosti a meni je uljepsao porod. Tako da sam ja definitivno ZA!

----------


## lolica

ja sam mišljenja da bi tata (ili bilo tko drugi) trebao biti s ženom na porodu. meni je konkretno falio muž, i to užasno.... onaj čas ne toliko tokom poroda, koliko odmah nakon poroda... ali sad kad razmišljam, u bolovima htjela sam sve ono što sam prije govorila da neću (čak i epiduralnu), i za što bi se valjda doživotno kajala. 
porod ko porod bio je odličan, brz, takoreći bezbolan (ne bezbolan, ali jako jako kratak pa brzo zaboraviš), ja sam bila mirna i staložena... Vodeći se činjenicom da su sve žene prije mene rodile, pa da ću i ja nekako, vodeći se činjenicom da su žene već godinana rađale u bolnici pa da se nemam što buniti (ma doktori bi rekli savrsena pacjentica). Ja sam u bolnicu došla doslovno obaviti što sam imala (roditi) i onda uživati s malom, MM u našoj maloj obitelji. 
Ali, svuda se tu vuće onaj gadan osjećaj samoće. kad te ostave u boksu samu u trudovima, prikopčanu na CTG i svaka minuta ti je godina, svaki trud traje predugo....
MM nije izričito rekao da ne želi samnom, rekao je samo da misli da će on nekoga "ubiti" ako vidi da se ja mučim, a nitko mi ne želi pomoći. Nije rekao da mu je to gadno (jadničak radi takav posao da se nagledao gadnih stvari) i da će se srušiti, nije rekao da ne želi, nego da mu nije jasno kako mi može uopće pomoći ako počne histerizirati na doktore. nisam ga htjela nagovarati, nadala sam da će kad me bude vodio u bolnicu i kad ga pitam dal bi ipak išao samnom pristati, ali to se nije dogodilo. ne zato jer nije htio, nego zato jer nije stigao do Rijeke   :Laughing:  
ja kad sam pred kraj trudnoće bila kod mojih u Ri, jer na našem lijepom otočiću nema rodilišta, pa me u rodilište vodila mama (iako je bilo dogovoreno da će on na prve znakove krenuti prema Rijeci, odvesti me na neki ručak, prošetati se samnon i onda polako u rodilište - imali smo cijeli plan jer kao trudovi traju satima  :Razz:  )
mužić još nije prešao na kopno, mama ga je zvala da sam već rodila. znači on ni da je htio nije mogao fizički stić i biti samnom (možda se zato i ne ljutim na njega).
ali činjenica da sam bila sama ubija me, ma da sam bar imala mobitel pa da ga mogu nazvati i plakati mu od sreće. najgori su mi bili ti trenutci najveće sreće koje sam provodila sama, ni malu mi još nisu dali, a od uzbuđenja nisam mogla spavati. strah da će me opet ostaviti samu nakon poroda, da ću opet razmišljati jeli njemu netko javio, jel se on brine...
znam da njemu nije mrsko da bude samnom na ovom porodu jer mi mama uvijek ponavlja da kad mu je javila da sam rodila kako je par puta pitao dali sam ja dobro, jesam li lako rodila, prirodno kako sam htjela, jesu li me rezali, kako sam sad... znači i njemu je falilo to vrijeme koje nije znao što je i kako je... (a nas dva smo jako jako povezani)...
čim je stigao u rijeku, otrčao je u rodilište, kleknuo kraj mene uz krevet i ljubio me, mazio i plakali smo skupa, od sreće, ljubavi, zadovoljstva. tražio je da mu donesu malu, koju je toliko ljubio i plakao nad njom, da je bila sva mokra, ali to je bila njegova kćer. i tako smo nas tri postali potpuna bitelj tek nakon 3 i pol sata od poroda?!?
već pokušavam nešto mu natuknuti i nailazim na dosta plodno tlo, jer sama činjenica da nije prvi koji ju je vidio nego moja mama (?!? stvarno jako volim svoju mamu, ali s njim sam napravila to dijete i ona mi poslije poroda baš nije previše značila), da je morao čekati i da zna kako sam bila poslije jadna, tužna i usamljena, ne sviđa mu se...
evo, pretjerala sam s dužinom posta

----------


## sajbermama

MM je bio sa mnom na porodu i zahvalna sam mu do neba! Bilo mi je puno lakse dok me je drzao za ruku i davao mi vode da pijem. Sreca moja  :Zaljubljen:  . Da nije bilo njega bila bih sama jer su doktori isli na veceru i pili kavu.

----------


## dtrstenjak

moj nije htio ići na porod nakon susjedovog pada u nesvijest.htio susjed biti na porodu prvog djeteta.sve ok bilo dok djete nije počelo ići van i on tras,pade u nesvijest.porod gotov,majka i djete super a tata u susjednom boksu u rađaoni laži na krevetu dolazeći ka svijesti.kaj bi bilo da moraju muški rađat,pa umrli bi od muka i bolova.još dan danas ga zezamo.na rođenje drugog djeteta nije ni pomišlja.na prvom porodu snima kamerom
,al su i snimili i njega na krevetu u boksu za uspomenu i dugo sijećanje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> na prvom porodu snima kamerom 
> ,al su i snimili i njega na krevetu u boksu za uspomenu i dugo sijećanje.


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> JEST zenska stvar. Nasa tajna moc


ježim se na riječ *moć*, posebice u ovom kontekstu. 

stoga, kao dežurni feministički pitbull smatram da je očevima itekako mjesto na porodu, kao što im je mjesto i u odgoju djece (kao i u kuhinji  :Grin:  malo manje pred tv-om, više za peglom i da sad ne idem u tančine). dozvoljavam mogućnost da muškarci možda nisu tako savršeni i sposobni kao žene   :Grin:  , al.. polako - koje stoljeće više i naučit će što naučit imaju.

a za rođenje zxuje mm često zna reći "_moj švicarski porod_".   :Wink:

----------


## Bambi

Meni mm pomaže na porodu tako da nešto priča, a ja slušajući njegovu priču odmičem koncentraciju s boli na priču i to mi puno znači. Ne znam kako bih da njega nema na porodu, kako bih svladala i podnosila trudove, ovako su mi rekli da sam bolja od većine rodilja jer me se nije čulo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ovako su mi rekli da sam bolja od većine rodilja jer me se nije čulo.


a ja se ježim ovakvih stavova.
Bambi, stvarno nije ništa osobno.

----------


## Bambi

> ovako su mi rekli da sam bolja od većine rodilja jer me se nije čulo.


Nisu mi rekli da sam dobra zato jer me se nije čulo, nego da dobro podnosim, a ja sam sama zaključila da je to zato jer me se nije čulo.[/quote]

----------


## mamma Juanita

ok, to malo ublažava onu rečenicu, ali mi je svejedno koma da se mjeri koliko je neka rodilja "dobra" po tome u kojoj se mjeri, namjerno ili nenamjerno, glasa.
neki "super" porodi prođu uz snažno glasanje, neki skoro pa tiho, to nije mjerilo toga kako se koja žena nosi s trudovima.
i u seksu su neki tiši, neki glasniji, a ne pate, već uživaju  :Wink: .

----------


## Bambi

ja sam se zato derala kad su me šivali jer to je bilo 10 puta gore od poroda pa je dr. rekao "ovo još nisam vidio", a ja njemu "zašto mi i sada niste dali da mm bude samnom, jer bih onda mogla podnijeti bol"

----------


## nicols

Bio sam na licu mjesta kad su stigli moji "paketići", 2 komada  :Smile: 

Prvi puta sam si mislio, što ću ja tamo, hoću li biti od ikakve koristi... Kada je sve prošlo, bio sam toliko sretan i uzbuđen i nikako nisam mogao razumjeti da netko *ne želi* prisustvovati porodu.

Drugi puta me je bilo jako strah, "što ako me ne puste unutra?"... Čekao sam u autu ispred ulaza u rodilište da me nazovu (a stigli smo u bolnicu u 2 u noći, bebica je rođena u 6:25). 

Sasvim je jednostavno, to su dva najsretnija događaja u mom životu!

----------


## sport billy

Sudjelovao sam na oba poroda. Mogu reći da je to  jedno krasno iskustvo.
Svakom bi budućem ocu to toplo preporučio.
Sve sam detalje s oba poroda fotodokumentirao tako da si mogu ˝ponavljati˝gradivo. Ev. treće djete mogao bi poroditi i sam (ne da se hvalim). Stvarno sam bio od početka do kraja, drugom djetetu sam prerezao i pupčanu vrpcu (to vam je kao kada režete svečanu vrpcu).
Ludnica.
Ženama svaka čast, a ˝muškarčinama˝  :Heart:   samo velim;
Dečki više poštovanja prema ženama jer to kaj one prolaze fakat treba izdržati.
Svim budućim majkama sretno na porodu a budućim tatama obavezno ponesite fotic, nećete požaliti.

----------


## penelope

kad sam ostala trudna pitala sam ga dali želi biti na porodu, jer iskreno meni bi bilo drago da bude prisutan(ako samo skupa napravili dijete  :Laughing:  možemo skupa biti dok se rađa)naravno on se je malo dvoumio ali je drage volje i prista.
jako sam sretna što je bio prisutan jer kako i same uvjek kažemo:porod je nešto nezamjenjivo i neopisivo dragocjeno za ženu i djete.tako isto smatram da je i za mm isto to bio jedan nezamisliv i nezamjenjiv osjećaj(što je i sam potvrdio i savjetoval našim frendovima koji očekuju bebače).
i još ću samo pohvalit svoga muža jer je bio divan u svakom trnutku poroda.bilo ga je svugdje,što sa fotićem što sa kamerom ,čašom vode a opet uz mene u svakom mom trudu.  :Love:  
ako ikad ponovno budem trudna mm će svakako opet bit i na porodu.

----------


## sport billy

Svaka mu čast  :Wink:  
malo nas je al smo pravi  :Grin:

----------


## argenta

Evo, moje se iskustvo razlikuje od ovih posljednjih. MM nije bio ni na jednom ni na drugom porodu, uglavnom iz objektivnih razloga - prvi put jer ga nisu pustili unutra zbog gužve, drugi put jer sam tako brzo rodila da nije stigao u bolnicu. U retrospektivi, mislim da je i bolje bilo tako. Ni zbog ženske snage/moći isl., ni zbog srama, ni zbog tone drugih razloga, nego prvenstveno zbog naših karaktera. Ja sam osoba koja sve teško voli odraditi sama, a on bi svisnuo da je morao samo stajati i ništa ne poduzeti, jer je inače menadžer koji sve mora imati pod kontrolom. Zato mislim da bi se parovi trebali dovoljno poznavati da procijene što je za njih bolje, a ne ovise o očekivanjima i modi okoline.

----------


## Elinor

MM je bio na porodu i znao je da će biti davno prije nego sam ostala trudna. Ja sam imala viziju u glavi kako će mi masirati leđa, držati me za ruku, podnositi salve mojih napada   :Grin:   i još štošta. Ispalo je sasvim suprotno. Ja sam porod odrađivala mirno i spokojno, u nekom svom svijetu, ignorirala sve oko sebe, pa i njega. On je jednostavno bio tu, bez puno intervencija, za slučaj da mi zatreba.  :Saint:  Uglavnom mi je donosio mokru gazu da se hladim i vodu za piće, ali s vremenom mi više nije bilo do toga pa me uglavnom gledao i proživljavao porod na svoj način. U trenutku izgona me držao da ne potonem i prerezao pupčanu vrpcu. 
Iako mi je pasao mir i tišina, drago mi je što je bio sa mnom, a njemu je to prekrasan, nezaboravan i najljepši doživljaj u životu.
Što se tiče tata koji se boje krvi i igala, mislim da im je to slabi argument za nedolazak na porod. Najkrvaviji dio poroda nastupa kad beba već izađe, točnije nakon izlaska posteljice, a u tim trenucima tata već zaljubljeno promatra svoju bebicu.   :Smile:   Da ne govorim da može sjediti kraj žene i držat ju za ruku, i uopće ne vidjeti što se "dolje" događa, ako ne želi. 
No, prisustvo oca na porodu mora biti željeno od strane obiju partnera. Također, budući tata mora biti upoznat i sa mogućnošću da bude izbačen iz boxa ako njegova draga u tom trenutku osjeti želju da bude sama.  :Trep trep:

----------


## Jelcek

MM je bio na porodu i ne znam kak bi mi bilo da ga nije bilo. Skoro svih 12 sati masirao mi je leđa, držao za ruku, podsjećao me kako disati kroz trud kad bih ja zbog boli zaboravila. Ma bio je sjajan. Namučio se kao da je i on rodio. Stvarno mi je bio prava podrška. I psihika i fizička. Stvarno je lijepo kad imaš nekog svog uz sebe u tim trenucima.

----------


## Sirius Black

> moj nije htio ići na porod nakon susjedovog pada u nesvijest.htio susjed biti na porodu prvog djeteta.sve ok bilo dok djete nije počelo ići van i on tras,pade u nesvijest.porod gotov,majka i djete super a tata u susjednom boksu u rađaoni laži na krevetu dolazeći ka svijesti.kaj bi bilo da moraju muški rađat,pa umrli bi od muka i bolova.još dan danas ga zezamo.na rođenje drugog djeteta nije ni pomišlja.na prvom porodu snima kamerom
> ,al su i snimili i njega na krevetu u boksu za uspomenu i dugo sijećanje.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Meni su najsmješniji oni koji ne žele ići jer se boje krvi i sl. To mi je najgluplji izgovor. Većina njih su vozači i kaj naprimjer da naleti na nesreću gdje ima ozlijeđenih, neće valjda reći "ajd bok ljudi, ja se bojim krvi" umjesto da pomogne

----------


## icyoh

MM je bio sa mnom i puno mi je pomogao. 
Prvo, ja sam se jako brzo otvorila (5cm u pola sata) i on je taj koji je digao paniku da dijete izlazi (bila sam sama u boksu jer su sestre i dr valjda morale pit kavu i tračat - i ne, nije bio gužve, ja sam jedina rađala u to vrijeme). Ko zna kak bi završila bez njega, mene nisu previše doživljavali kad sam pokušavala objasniti da se nešto dešava.
Drugo, zadnjeg djela poroda se sjećam kroz maglu, on mi je kasnije sve prepričavao.
I treće, ne bih mu uskratila da on bude prisutan u trenu kad njegov sin dođe na svijet.

A uostalom, ako je mogao biti prisutan kad se L radio, može biti i kad se rađa

----------


## saska7

prijedlog adminima...
se mogu spojiti teme

evo jos jedne identicne
muzevi na porodu?!?

----------


## M-A-M-I-C-A

Moj porod je malo kasnio...upravo radi mog muža....prekasno su ga uveli...pa mu nisu mogli naći veličinu one zelene odore....tak da ono kaj ide na glavu njemu je bilo taman za noge...  :Laughing:  kad su ga konačno doveli,uzeo mi je vodu koju sam jedva nažicala, i maramicu...jedinu koja mi je ostala u tom trenu.... :shock: rekao je da ce mi on sve dodavat ak mi bude zatrebalo...no...kad je sestra rekla idemo mama,na sljedećem trudu počinjemo tiskat,moj dragi se srušio....dakle,moj porod je stao jer ga je trebalo izvesti van...a nitko u rađaoni nije bio dovoljno velik da ga digne...naime ima 2,05 i 125 kg...sva sreća kaj je sam došao k sebi i sam ustao....i konačno smo onda  moj Ivan i ja došli na red.... :D  :D sve je prošlo u najbržem mogućem roku....i što je najvažnije sve ok....dijete zdravo...ja super...jedino kaj sam molila sestru da mi doda mobitel da pitam svog dragog kak je...na sve to skupa one su počele vrištat od smijeha i rekle mi da je inače običaj da muž nakon poroda zove ženu i pita kak je....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ..Sve u svemu,nadam se da će jednog dana opet biti uz mene na porodu...budući da je prvi propustio..al ću za svaki slučaj vodu i papirnate držat kod sebe....da i drugi put nebi ostala bez toga...  :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## N31

M A M I C A ovo je fantastična priča. Smijala sam se od srca.
Moj muž je bio na porodu. Prije poroda su neke moje frendice u društvu pričale kak je glupo da on ide, da mi ne može pomoći, da je onda bolje da ide moja mama ( na što je moja mama rekla da ako netko treba ići, da  je onda to budući tata ), strašile ga s krvlju  ( kao da idem na giljotinu ) itd.
Moj muž je na porodu bio divan. Porod je prolazio super, otvarala sam se bez dripa, trajalo je nekoliko sati ali sam s mužem u boksu brbljala, naslikavala se između trudova i puhanja. On je inače vrlo nespretan i smijali smo se do suza kako je stalno nogom udarao o neki stolček, a pošto je bila noć sve je odzvanjalo, zalio me vodom dok mi je vlažio usta...
ovisi o tome kako žena doživljava svoj porod. Mi smo na naš dugo čekali i proživjeli smo ga punim plućima. Da se razumijemo, bilo je i teških trenutaka i jakih bolova ali da nije bilo njega teško da bih se sjetila kako pravilno disati. Ja sam slušala samo njega. On me vodio kroz cijeli porod. Babice su došle na kraju kad je već glavica bila dobrano vidljiva. Čak smo i tiskali sami u boksu. Naravno, uz odobrenje babice.
Ja iskreno nikada ne bih rekla da mm može biti tako mentalno jak da bi mogao podnijeti pola tereta jer je to zaista i ponio. MM isto ne zna skuhati čaj ali je naša djevojčica prvo ugledala svog tatu.

----------

